# IBS cause phobias? Claustrophobia and Agoraphobia



## AM Ferraris (Aug 5, 2009)

After 13 years of having IBS-D, I have figured out by trial and error what medicines to take. I have changed from having bouts several times a month to having one every few months. I went to a therapist because I started to have panic/anxiety attacks. It seems that my stomach trained my mind to fear certain situations. For example, I have a difficult time driving on the highway. Never did before. I just avoided going on it because if I had a bout(and I never knew when it was going to happen then) I wouldn't be able to find a place to go to the bathroom in time. I went on other roads that had several restaurants/gas stations that I could quickly run in to if I needed. Another example, I always sat by the door in a room in case I would suddenly need to go and could leave not only quickly but without disturbing anyone. Now, I have claustrophobia. I feel trapped. Never felt that way before. Anyone else experiencing phobias you think were caused from the IBS and didn't have before the IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the physical and emotional stress of IBS can certainly be a trigger for phobias and panic attacks in people that didn't have them before.Some people are prone to those sorts of conditions and anything that is as stressful as IBS can be a flashpoint for them to go from being a something you haven't had an issue with (but could in the future) to something you now have to deal with.After all other stressful situations can set off that sort of reactions. I think it is more a generalized reaction to the stress rather than something only IBS can set off. However it does seem IBS is stressful enough to set off anxiety and other problems in plenty of people. That is why we have that Managing Anxiety forum. It seems to be a fairly common response in IBSers. A lot of people complain that they find something to help with the IBS symptoms but still have lingering problems with anxiety/panic/phobias. Hopefully you find a treatment that will get those things back under control, unfortunately they don't shut off just because the IBS is eventually well managed.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Ibs esp diarreha can cause panic and anxiety for sure..i know, i never was anxous over anything and was very social and out going , until this devil disease hit..now i worry about accidents if I have to go out...itis so embarrassing.. i stay home a lot and do not even wan t people over the house..who wants to visit with someone whois always is in the bathroom. this disease has caused me another disease (panic and GAd) and is ruining my life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

This seems to be a depressingly common pattern and you have nothing but sympathy. I have clinical depression - but nothing to do with IBS and its well addressed with anti-depressant medication. You are in a horrible chicken and egg situation where the 2 "conditions" are probably feeding off each other. I don't know what to suggest - but perhaps if you could get a handle on managing the worst of the IBS, the anxiety might lift abit. Be wary - any sort of mental health "wrinkle" can very quickly spiral out of control. Don't become a prisoner in your own home - push yourself abit each day. I do hope that you can bring both conditions under control. Will your GP not help at all?Sue, Manchester, UK


----------



## G Pescud (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to be exactly the same way. I worked in an office for ten years from about 21-31 years of age. For the latter 5 of those years I traveled frequently, both internationally and domestically. I had endless meetings, often in the inner room of the 67th floor of some building. This freaked me out completely. I hated being stuck somewhere for an unspecified period of time. With one meeting with an investment bank company I had to go to the loo 3 times. I got very upset. It changed towards the end when I stopped caring. The most important thing is to be open about it and stop caring about what other people think. Just tell them. It's so much easier. Then, nothing matters. The problem disappears. I came back to these forums recently when I got an attack of D after a long time. It made me remember all those feelings of anxiety, especially about going places. I then wrote a post about how I managed to get over my anxiety here. I know everyone can't come to Africa or perhaps even leave home. But you can say, "what the hell..." and see what happens when the worse happens. It's really not that bad. http://gisforghana.blogspot.com/2009/08/ma...l-in-ghana.html If I ever end up working in an office again in a developed country, I intend to tell everyone of my IBS and be quite open about it. If they don't like it, too bad. It's their problem, not mine. Anyway, so many people have it that it's likely colleagues or seniors will be in the same boat. Let me know if you have any questions. Love and light!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh wow - what a bracing, uplifting soul you are - good for you and you are completely right!!!!!I had a hideous bout of depression in 2006 and sort of feel I've been reborn too though I've never had to battle with the demons of horrible, out of control IBS.Sue


----------



## Snow88 (Mar 23, 2010)

i relate with what u have said .. i always choose the seat which is next the door , i have hard time getting on a bus or any other closed moving vehicle . i skip many classes in college because i can't sit for 50 mins without having 2 got the the rest room , its emberessing cause i interrupt the lecture. its good to know that i'm not the only one with this phobia or what ever it is called.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am like you also, I never can sit through a movie in the cinema or travel on a bus and I hate being in a car with other people. I always sit near the door or better still near the toilets when I go out, and I dread getting stuck in traffic. Here in the uk the gas station very rarely have toilets and public toilets can not be found unless you are in a town.


----------



## Bel920 (Mar 23, 2010)

I definitely can relate to this. I've had IBS symptoms since I was 8 years old and they have destroyed my nervous system's capacity to deal with anxious and stressful situations. Traveling is a nightmare, holding down a job was a nightmare (I'm a stay at home mom now) and pretty much visiting people's houses, running to the grocery stores, etc....makes me so anxious THUS making my stomach misbehave. It's a vicious cycle.ETA: I have been diagnosed with GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) and take prozac to help with that. Some days are good, some are bad.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is an excellent article about what one can do about this:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I can empathise with all. I may or may not have IBS (i'll know once my gallbladder is removed).My spells in hospital and the weeks leading up to them resulted in the worst anxiety i've ever known. Pacing the room, not sleeping, knot in the stomach permanently. At one point i was curled up in a ball on the kitchen floor going out of my mind with anxiety. Mirtazapine has helped enormously.....but so has knowing that my gallbladder could be to blame and that at long last the NHS recognise that possibility and are willing to do something about it.


----------

